# Mar 11-Ft. Pickens



## KickinItInSD (Mar 5, 2010)

Met up with PorkNBeans, within 20 minutes we hooked up on a 36+in red, after that just a bunch of cats and tangles. :banghead



What a rush, first time out in Pcola, and we get a Big 'un.



Thanks for the tutorage Pork,:bowdown and I cant wait till Sat for some pier fishing with Indy. 















































-Kickin


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

yeah that was a good fish! wish we brought in that 2nd hook up we got tho!!


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice drum


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, fishing season is coming fast! go do it again.


----------

